# Johnson Controls Partners with PolyPlus on Battery Development



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

IIRC, PolyPlus said their 1,000+ wh/kg lithium water cells would be available for sale within a couple years. Perhaps this is the first step towards production.


----------

